# Looking for Nerf Bars



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm putting a new re-built engine in. I let it get hot 2 years ago when the water pump went out... momentary lapse of topping off anti-freeze. Nissan guy recommended I not resurface the head, it being aluminum. And, with a blank head running $700 and it being 12 hours labor... With a little over 244,000 miles on it, I can't see spending $2,000 on fixing a head gasket leak, when for $4,000 I can get a re-built engine with a warranty. 

I'm getting new Firestone Destination AT's put on Monday. 31 10.50 15's. With the new Sony Stereo I put in last month, not to mention 10" sub powered on a 200 watt bridged amp, and JVC 6" drivers on a 2nd 200 watt amp my only problem now is my nerf bars.

They came with the power package on the '95 SE King Cab 4x4 and the SE Pathfinder. I'm sure they were available for other years too. Nissan no longer carries them and I can't find any aftermarket manufacturers that make a nerf bar for the '95. There's 1 actually, but it's chrome and I need black.

If anyone has or can find the OEM black nerf bars in decent shape let me know.


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

https://www.4x4parts.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=90_414_712


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

*Thanks Zack*

You made my day!! I got the tires today. Firestone Destination A/T's.... I'm ready to go out and play in the snow!! We got numbers off the block so we can order the right engine. Something about an oval oil pump or a U-shaped oil pump. Hopefully will get the engine in before I road trip to Texas.

I knew someone had to have them.... Nissan dealer did last year, but I didn't have the cash then. The best part is, now they're selling for half of what Nissan wanted.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

*Finally got 'em*

My nerf bars from Automotive Customizers came yesterday. It took a month from the time I bought them, but they're the only ones available. Even though it only got up to 27 today I went out and removed and replaced the driver side.

It's supposed to get up to 41 tomorrow, so the passenger side should be easier. Here's before and after pic.


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

looks good man! got an updated full truck pic? hey, I was also wondering; how were the original ones attached towards the rear? I keep seeing them on a pathfinder at the JY and I'm tempted to get them but idk if I'd have to drill the frame or what.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

As much as I hated to do it.... We're in between snowstorms, so I snapped a pic without washing the truck. Also, a pic of the new custom floor mats I ordered. They're bigger than the originals, but fit perfectly.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

The factory bars have a front bracket that bolts around the frame. The rear mount is on the pillar for the bed mount, no drilling necessary.


----------



## cricketg4 (Jan 26, 2010)

where did you get your brush guard and what are you wanting to do with your old nerf bars


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

cricketg4 said:


> where did you get your brush guard and what are you wanting to do with your old nerf bars


The grille and brush guards are Nissan OEM parts, I got them from my local Nissan dealership. The old nerf bars disintegrated into piles of rust and metal when I took them off.


----------

